# Sleep help



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I am about at my wits end. I haven't slept well in a few years. It has gotten to the point that I'm lucky to get 1-2 hours of sleep each night. I have tried all the OTC meds, been on 5 prescriptions that didn't do anything except make me halucinate, and several natural remedies. Nothing has helped.  I am so exhausted all the time, which makes me grouchy. I hate being grouchy. I want to have the energy to do some of the things my kids want to do. I try, but just wear out. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I don't know what to tell you, as we're in the same boat here. But if you find something that works, PLEASE let me know!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Calm's Forte. It really works and you can get it any most drug stores or at Walmart.

Also, here's a previous thread on the sleep topic that may be helpful:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=210510


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Karen said:


> Calm's Forte. It really works and you can get it any most drug stores or at Walmart.


I've tried this. It didn't work for me.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I take Valerian, which works for me, but I know people it does not affect- you have to try it for yourself. Another thing we take is a stress/calming tea at night which includes chamomile, passion flower, oatstraw, lemon balm, and St Johns Wort. We make it pretty strong, really helps here. Hops works too-


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

valerian works for me too. the calming/sleepy teas usually help me also.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Ask your doctor to refer you to a sleep clinic. Once you get there, you will be required to spend a night in hospital/clinic attached to all sorts of equipment via a plethora of wiring. In that way, a true diagnosis of your sleep disorder can be made. You may then be asked to consider treated by CPAP, in which case you'll need a second over-night stay in hospital using CPAP. It's not nearly as bad as it sounds, actually! I was quite surprised, myself. 

Info on CPAP here: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positive_airway_pressure

It is the standard (and very successful) treatment for assorted sleep disorders (of which there are about 80, so I'm told). Sleep Apnea, for instance, is more common than is generally recognised. 

And, speaking from experience, it takes quite a while to get used to it, but it's worth persevering. 

If you don't want to go that road (but it's worthwhile finding out what your problem is, don't you think? Sleep deprivation can lead to very serious health problems like heart attack, stroke etc) you will need to consider life-style changes. These might include weight loss (if overweight); an exercise regime; dietary changes, including elimination of caffeine, salt, colourings, flavourings etc - which usually means NO junk food; implementation of a strict sleep routine etc. 

A sleep clinic can help with all these things.

The real aim is to find the root cause of the problem, and not just to treat some of the more obvious symptoms. 

One of the most dangerous results of sleep deprivation is one that very few people have ever considered. When seriously fatigued, it's highly likely that people will have 'nano-sleeps' while driving a vehicle or operating machinery - they aren't at all aware of it, but they go to sleep for perhaps just a few seconds - quite enough time to become involved in an accident as a result. This not only puts the driver/operator at risk, it puts other people's lives in danger as well. 

A sleeping disorder is a serious medical condition which well justifies professional intervention. If you've already tried multiple alternatives, a proper investigation is definitely required, don't you think? 

More on sleep disorders:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_disorder


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I have found that Alteril works fairly well for me. However, you should NOT order it from the Internet or the TV. It is way over-priced and they are a bit shady in their business practices.

You can find it at Walmart and Walgreens. I think they also have it on Amazon (not positive though). 

It is a combination of L-Tryptophan, Valerian, Melatonin and a few other herbs. I take two every night and I am sleeping much better--thank goodness!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Valerian gives me terrible nightmares. Melatonin works wonders though.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

An accupunturist gave me "Suan Zao Ren" to take and it works really good for me. I order it online thru Chinese Herbs Direct.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

The thing that worked the best for me was Benydril, the allergy med. I worry about taking it too often though, so I dont. I slept real good on that....


----------



## limhyl (May 3, 2004)

Scullcap tincture is widely available and safe enough for children. I don't have a chronic sleep problem but use it if i wake up and can't go back to sleep. I think the sleep clinic might be a good option for you though.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

Kava Kava works well for many people. 

Drinking tart cherry juice can help:

http://www.naturalnews.com/025210.html


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

Try taking a 500 mg buffered asprin, this is the only thing that works for me.


----------



## 2ndmouse (Jan 16, 2009)

Warm alcohol.

A cup of tea with a shot of whatever tastes good for you (try Yukon Jack, it's sweet and strong) about 30 minutes before you lie down.

It works for me.

If it doesn't work for you, double the dose.
LOL


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't drink, or keep alcohol in the house. Personal choice - I have a strong tendency to addiction in my family and don't want to take any chances.


----------



## 2ndmouse (Jan 16, 2009)

Anything you find that actually will help you sleep well could become an addiction.
But I have alcoholics in my family so I understand your concern.

Maybe try some nyquil?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I have tried nyquil, it helps me fall asleep, but I don't stay asleep and have a terrible headache in the morning.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

A back rub by my hubby usually helps but he fell asleep before I did tonight so I am up writing this message 
Linda


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

mommagoose_99 said:


> A back rub by my hubby usually helps but he fell asleep before I did tonight so I am up writing this message
> Linda


LOL, a head scratching from dh puts me to sleep. But I don't usually have too much trouble falling alseep, it's sleeping past 4-5 am that I have trouble with. If I wake up after 6 hours, I usually can't go back to sleep.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

My sleeping problems got worse when my dh died a little over 2 years ago. He used to be able to put me to sleep too.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rose , I have been there too . My first husband died when my daughters were 2 years old and 4 years old. The total responsibility for two young children can be overwelming. I wish you well.
Linda


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

suzfromWi said:


> The thing that worked the best for me was Benydril, the allergy med. I worry about taking it too often though, so I dont. I slept real good on that....



My doctor told me that Benydril has virtually no negative side effects except for making people *sleepy*. If you look at most OTC sleep aid ingredient lists you'll find that they usually have the generic version of Benydril and a pain killer like aspirin.

Some folks use Benydril as an allergy med 24x7. Personally I wouldn't have a problem using it once a day at bedtime as a "sleep aid".

deb
in wi


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

You may have adrenal fatigue. 

http://www.drlam.com/articles/adrenal_fatigue.asp. A lot of information to absorb.

Your adrenals are the hub of almost all organ and hormone balance.

Women tend to be more problematic especially peri-menopause, menopause, and post menopause, but it can happen to anyone.

I have the same problem and more. Nothing seemed to work. I did contact the above dr. He will help you for free if you can't afford it. Or will set up a sliding scale according to what you can afford.

I am taking the supplements that he has recommended. He takes you slow and only one supplement at a time. He also doesn't sell any supplements. It's been about six weeks and last night I slept for 5 hours. This is after only being able to doze for an hour at a time for years. I finally got to the point of horrible 24/7 anxiety or panic attacks. I still have bad days but at least I am having some good ones now.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Sleep problems can be a result of low serotonin. The amino acid that is the precursor to serotonin is tryptophan (l-tryptophan). This can be purchased at a health food store, online, or at some drug stores. Some people have better results with 5-HTP than with tryptophan. In your body, protein gets broken down into amino acids - one of which is tryptophan - which goes from the blood stream into the brain and gets converted to 5-HT - and then serotonin.

Eating or drinking a carb before bed helps the tryptophan get into the brain. That's why some people have a glass of warm milk or hot chocolate before bed.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, I will tell you my story, and see if anything is a match to yours...

I was sleeping the right number of hours at night, then waking up with a monster headache, then taking several naps during the day. Each morning my headache got worse, and would last most of the day. Naps got longer and longer. No energy. Constantly tired. 
I finally went to a ENT doctor. Who found nothing wrong with me. 
Ran some allergy tests, came back negative. After 2 appts with him, and still nothing he could tell me. I came home and got on the computer and started doing some searches. Armed with a list of questions, again, I went back to the doctor and this time, I told him what I thought I had and what I wanted him to do. I told him all my problems and told him I wanted a sleep test done. The man agreed with me. 
Told I had to wait 3 months for the first test. Got put on a call if someone cancels list and had the test done in like a month. Told I needed a second test to fit me to a machine. Told another 3 month wait. Got put on another please call if a someone cancels list and got seen within a month. Meanwhile I was afraid to go to sleep. Meanwhile the doctor took his sweet time about picking up my test results from the hospital, and then reading them, and then faxing the info over to the place where I could pick up my machine. Lost almost another 2 weeks of time waiting on him. 
After I got my machine, I was feeling better. Not 100 % but at least I was sleeping better, dreaming, and not eyeballing the couch for a nap every time I walked past it. That was just over 3 yrs ago. 
Last fall, I asked for another sleep test as I was really tired during the day, and just not feeling well. Got that test, again had to wait 3 months, then 3 weeks for them to read it, and then another week, for them to fax my new numbers over to the place where I got my sleep machine. 
After a month of having new number settings, I am finally feeling better. 
I find out that my first orginal numbers were not right for me. They kept me alive yes, but it was like I was running on 6 or 7 cylinders instead of 8 cylinders, comparing me to a car. 
I am still waiting on seeing this ENT doctor for a follow up now. I am really upset, with the whole health care system, because, now I know, that my sleep machine could have given them a lot of info, and they never took a reading off of it, in the 3 yrs that I had it. Like they let me fall through the cracks in their system. 
Some insurance companies do require a reading off the machine once a year. 
After I have this checkup, I intend to let my insurance company know so maybe they will have the doctor do a reading off the sleep machine. Cost of my reading was nothing and took only about 5 minutes. ....cost of the last sleep test I had, was $ 1700.00. 
Cost of my machine, 3 yrs ago, was $ 3000. 
I have a bipap sleep machine and a SEVERE case of sleep apnea. 
If you want to read more about sleep apnea, a good website, that was given to me by the sleep tech person is..... 
www.talkaboutsleep.com


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

farmmom said:


> I've tried this. It didn't work for me.


Hello, I have this problem with sleeping also. I got this remedy from a Naturepath Dr. combine 3 calm forte tabs with 1 5HTP capsule. ((in Health food store or maybe Walmart)) Take aprox 15 minutes before bedtime. Also suggest to take 1 calm forte tab and 1 5HTP capsule during the day. It works for me 98% of the time. 5HTP is a ingredient of amino acid and seritonin combination. Found in Health food stores and Walmart. ALSO I found that when I exercise each day (like long, brisk walk or faster pace than normal walk) and some special stretches (at least 20 minutes or more) it really makes the difference. If all this don't work it is usually because of a health problem.I have found two of my causes are blood pressure up too much. Or constipation, or excessive worry or stressing out. 
Another cause I found was eating foods that stimulate too late in evening. Like snacks, sweets, salty, and foods that take a long time to digest, (meat, carbs) Also caffeine intake too late can cause the problem.
I hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

When I found out I had cancer, as you can imagine, sleep was very hard to come by. 
I ended up almost unable to form words and thoughts.
My doctor put me on prozac (serotonin re-uptake inhibitor) and Ativan. I didn't want to stay on those, and eventually got off those and now take melatonin and diphenhydramine (benadryl).


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

A cup of warm chamomile tea, followed by melotonine---both not addictive. My husband uses hot potato soup. But I'd go along with the trip to see a doctor--could be something serious.


----------



## abamomma (Sep 14, 2007)

I know it has been a while since this was originally posted, but just in case you still haven't found anything to help yet I wanted to share some that I know of.

The great mountain herbalist, Tommie Bass, had a few different recommendations for insomnia such as:
Passion flower (steep one tsp of dried flowers or leaves in one cup of water for 5 minutes, drink warm before going to bed)
Sage (steep one tsp of dried sage in one cup of boiling water for 5 minutes, drink hot one hour before going to bed)
as well as others such as lobelia, catnip, hops, skullcap, and others...

But when he came across a severe case he recommended Wild Lettuce.
This plant has a non-narcotic, opium-like sap in it. 

When you have access to the fresh herb, steep one tsp of it in one and a half cups of boiling water for five minutes. Strain and take a Tbsp before going to bed.

I have seen tinctures of this plant being sold online too. If you have any more questions about it let me know...

Tina


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

When this happened to me, a sleep study turned up a problem. Whenever I TRULY relax, my throat closes. 

I was set up with an apnea machine, but instead I have learned to tip my head back and prop my jaw slightly forward with the hand underneath it, if that makes sense to you.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Things that have worked for me:

~About a half hour before bed I take 2000mg Calcium/1000 mg Magnesium. This helps me to get good, restful sleep and even when I need to get up in the middle of the night I can pick up where I have left off.

~I do exercise in the morning for about a half an hour. I notice that I sleep better when I do.

~Temperature is important. Not too hot, stuffy or chilly but enough fresh air circulating.

~Eating healthier has made a difference for me too.

~I am trying to have a routine in the evening so I can sleep better. Going to bed the same time every night, having a cup of Sleepytime or Sweet Dreams tea after I take my Calcium/Magnesium. Sometimes a warm bath helps to relax me.

I really don't like relying on OTC sleep aids and do not want to become addicted.

I hope you can get some good quality sleep and refreshment.

~Sharon


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

My mom suffered from chronic insomnia for years. I got her some L-tryptophan and she slept like a baby. Then the FDA took it off the market (ONE batch was tainted). Her insomnia returned so she spoke with her Dr. who said he could write a prescription (for an astronomical price), so she tried Calms Forte, 5HTP, Valerian and Kava Kava - all without success. Melatonin worked, but only on occasion.

When the FDA finally lifted the ban on L-tryptophan, she started using it again and has been sleeping well ever since.

RVcook


----------

